# Something to smile/laugh about....



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

It seems the hackers have lost our smile/laugh posts so I'm restarting it.

Anyone happy about anything today?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm happy....just because!  

Sun is shining


----------



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

i'm happy and sad so i will say i'm having a 50/50 day   is that alright. Weather has got me a little down. Where has the sun gone? 

mel


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

This will sound nuts   but im happy that my AF arrived today and i am not     and my endo pain seems to have gone so feeling happier and more   than i have in a lot of months  
And the sun is shining today!!  Good post Flower x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Its Friday 

Suzie, can we have this sticky again please, the hackers made it unsticky xxx[br]: 11/08/06, 10:43

Only one more day and then I'm off work thurs, fri and mon wooo-hoooo


----------



## Toni..... (Apr 25, 2006)

I'm happy today as DP is due home after working away in Wales

We moved into our new home on Friday whilst he was away, so I'm looking forward to giving him a tour of the place with all our stuff in it and catching up on some   in our new home   

Toni
x x x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm happy, dh has just got a job after being made redundant 3 months ago  

Also I've just booked Monday off work [br]: 29/08/06, 12:44I'm out of here in an hour, till Tuesday


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

after today i'm off work for a WHOLE MONTH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

its almost Friday.....I can almost smell it


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I had a lovely afternoon with my FF friend B3ndy yesterday!!!! I can't wait to meet my other FF friends now   OH AND ITS FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

ITS ONLY [email protected]@DY FRIDAY!!!!!! WOO HOO!!!!! one more week closer to my cons appointment!!!!!!


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Went to see Robbie in concert yesterday with best friend and this is why i can't stop  :

1. It didn't rain
2. Traffic was on our side
3. We got free passes to the inner circle
4 Saw Robbie close up through the whole concert  

The weather is lovely here today and i'm feeling great

sam x


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I saw Robbie a few years back, he is great live!!


I'm smiling because its nearly Friday 
I have Mon-Weds off work 
dh seems to be really starting to enjoy his new job 
I'm back on the diet wagon 
The IVF WL is coming down


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am   because we have our private consultation on Thursday and I feel things are finally moving forward


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Our consultation went well and i feel someone is finally listening to us!!!!!!!  

Its 5 weeks on Saturday until our holiday to New York AND Miami!!!!!  

Its nearly FRIDAY  

I Love my DH and my cat's soooo much


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm finally back online and able to chat to my FF

  Its nearly friday!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

anyone feeling   today ?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah I guess I am hun 

Nothing really to moan about and after a horrible week last week with various things everything seems quite ok.  although AF is due Sunday


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am   cos I have a lovely DH and 3 cats  , its FRIDAY tomorrow and me and DH are gonna chill out together ALL weekend


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ITS FRIDAY


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Its National Curry Week ( according to Sallystar!!!)

 ....get cooking girls.....healthy curries only of course


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm  today because I re-joined the gym last night and had a lovely swim, sit in the steam room and an early night.  Just what the doctor ordered!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I am   because we are going on Holiday on the 11th November and I can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

anyone feel   today?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm   because I have such lovely FF's!

And my DH is gorgeous!  

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awwww, me too hunny


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I am feeling very    coz my dh is back after 2 weeks away...and (tmi warning) we won't be having bms coz we've missed the boat this month...so no need for me to lie in the wet patch for half an hour afterwards!!

  to all my lovely FF'ers!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

thought you'd enjoy that one flower!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I did!!

Ewwww to the wet patch!      at least you can get up and do a john waye impression to the loo instead of lying down for half an hour


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

My clever DH has found a job!!!!! Hooray!!!!!!


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hooray!  Congratulations to your DH.  Hope it goes well for him!


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Yay, well done Mr Stewart - what a fab start to the new year.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks Ladies    the only weird thing is that he is used to wearing a suit and tie and although this is also a management role they all wear very casual clothes   I sent him in his suit y'day and he said he felt a right wally    

Anyway does anyone have anything else to   or   about?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm feeling  if not a little  that things are finally moving for us on the private treatment front.  I'm feeling positive for the first time in ages about treatment.  Its 7 years since we started ttc, lets hope is 7th year lucky 

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

7 th year lucky and its 2007 Flower 

I am feeling   cos hopefully starting IUI soon and am feeling positive about everything


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm feeling  as CARE have told me they do not have a policy on weight for treatment. I will carry on with my diet of course, but at least I don't have the fear that I will get turned away when we go


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

that's great news flower...do you know how long before you get your appointment?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Sarah 
They say about 12 weeks for consultation so we're looking about April 
xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

We have our very first infertility appointment tommorow! Feel very nervous and excited, feels like something is finally happening, but desperatly trying not to get my hopes up, in case its bad news!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

My dh was in a good mood (for a change) last night ...so much so I got flowers and   

long may it last!!!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I got 5hrs sleep last night - which was fantastic     after struggling with 2-3hrs each night whilst taking clomid I feel almost human again! and have come through the worst now I feel so much better emotionally and physically so take heart if you get the side effects they do usually only last whilst taking the clomid.  I am happy as I have found this great site where I get lots of support from lovely people   ..thanks everyone   it means so much.  Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I got a full nights sleep last night               ..well apart from letting the cat out!   

Cat x


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

I had a thank you card from my newborn godson and his mummy this morning, I was a bit fed up with her last week and posted on the "something to be cross about" thread, now if feel a bit    But mainly     to have received the card!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've just got a thank you card too of one of my patients, its nice to be appreciated for once     Makes up for all the ones who have shouted at me for the last few days because we have no appointments, like its my fault!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

My appointment has come through for the 21st February so hopefully I will start d/r soon after......bring on IUI!!!!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

My trip got cancelled but I had the most fantastic romantic day and night with my lovely (grumpy sometimes) dh


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I had a meeting I was dreading with my boss ..she kind of forced my hand to tell her about my treatment ..but she was really nice ... so such a huge relief as hate an atmosphere at work..and nice to feel supported.. 

And I have met some great people on here .. who I have only known for a short time but feel like I have known for years.. who are truly wonderful.  Love to you all... Cat x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thats great news Cat


----------



## rizzo (Dec 7, 2006)

Hi Cat
That's good about your boss - I had the same sort of thing with mine as well, last month, and she turned out to be really understanding. Maybe it's a woman thing?!!

And isn't it a beautiful day again today? But bring on the snow anyway!!!! 

love Rizzo


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yeah its been a lovely sunny day   ..I had a scan today and really happy as 2 fat follicles ready to pop   and endometrium is thicker than it has ever been before on clomid..consultant was really pleased and said I should ovulate at any time ..still not had a pos ov test though.. has anyone else experienced that?? .. I have heard others on here say they are not reliable with pcos...should I throw them away??..consultant said do one tonight and one tomorrow morning ..one I have done tonight is the same as the last 3/4 days and the line is def not darker than the control line.. so guess I can just do another one tomorrow and see what happens.. I asked if it was likely that I still don't ovulate even though there are two perfect follicles and he said he that was rare..so really excited and have all my toes, fingers and everything crossed for a good result this month.. I AM SOOOOO EXCITED !!  
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Luxury Ice-cream that just jumped into my shopping trolley  yummy ! and Pizza and Garlic bread ...and saying b***er it to the diet for once !!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Being awake at 3.30am and knowing you have somewhere to come to talk ..even if no-one else is up yet !


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good morning hun!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Morning ..or should I say afternoon ..(it's been a busy day!) how are you today?


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Going to the car auctions tonight so may get myself a car again    ...yipeee have been lost without one....although the bus was nice and warm this morning Cat x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Its the day for lurrrrrrrrvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeee  

Enjoy


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes Happy Valentines Day everyone. Cat x


----------



## susamwalker2002 (Nov 27, 2006)

Only 3 more days at work then I'm on Holiday  

  Believe it or not, I've got my work Christmas party on Sat night!!!!  

Something like..... the company will give you double the amount of money to go out with if you have your party in Jan/Feb!!

Also it's Friday  

Susan xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Merry Christmas Susan !     hope you have a great Christmas Party ..sounds typical of a lot of companies nowadays  

       
           

Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

I won the euro lottery ! £9.60..first time ever perhaps it is my lucky week                

Won't be retiring to the country just yet ! ha ha 
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

everyone Despite getting a  this morning I am feeling ok ..probably because the   has not raised her ugly head .. and it is FRIDAY YIPEE!! and I realised that my cycle before last was 31 days so might have been too early ..but might be kidding myself   I even had a good day at work .. my new temp is great .. it has made me realise how awful the other permanent girl was..she even told me she was running out of work today ..I havn't heard that in the past 2 years !! it is so refreshing.. the other one seemed to be able to make herself look very busy when in fact she did B***** all!!   I can tell I am going to have to get much stronger with her if she returns after her maternity leave   he he 
Cat x


----------



## rizzo (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm happy today because my three fat follies had burst yesterday and the nurse was really pleased. She said my lining was "lovely" (??!!!) and there was plenty of fluid in my tubes. She was a bit weird though because she started talking as if I was already pregnant, and saying contact your GP as soon as possible and then the early pregnancy unit at 9 weeks. It was all a bit strange really. Hope she's right though! Fingers crossed for a   on 10 March!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Fingers crossed for you hun x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

The Big Bar of Galaxy in the fridge .. I don't have to touch it but I know it is there


----------



## susamwalker2002 (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi,

Loving the new star sign icons 

Susan xxx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Star sign icons?  My thing to smile about is... seeing consultant tomorrow to discuss what to do next!  Scary but mainly EXCITING!  Woo hoo!


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Oooh!  Star sign icons!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

So many lovely people to talk to x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Not having a d*m car to worry about anymore !!!!! bus pass here we come ..far less hassle and grief .. and good ol Tesco delivery !
Cat x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Getting all clear from HSG and being able to join you all on the Clomid board    

Nix.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Not crying for a whole 24hrs


----------



## nikki p (Mar 8, 2007)

Getting a   before starting clomid!!! Been waiting for a/f to show so i could start on clomid. When it didn't arrive i done a hpt just to put my mind at ease and i got a   We cant believe it. Were so happy but scared to!!! Please don't leave us little bean


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ordering lots of lovely stuff off e-bay  
Cat x


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

DH packed in smoking!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

*Starting IVF in a month (hopefully) *  [fly]         [/fly]
[fly]    [/fly]
[fly]          [/fly]


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i'm happy today as a dear friend of mine has gone into labour   after yrs of TTC she has finially got to this amazing point in her life + it makes me smile to think that soon she will have her daughter in her arms  

gives me hope  

xxx cleg xxx


----------



## Viking Girl (Aug 20, 2006)

Hubby still not smoking - 6 weeks on!!


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi,

  Im happy because i got my a/f naturally this month without taking provera,things are looking up.


----------



## fallen angel (Dec 6, 2006)

sorrry for this one its way tmi  Was feeling quite low a little while ago as got bfn this morning but have decided to test again tomorrow if a/f doesnt show. Anyway was just saying to dh that Im dying to know if Im pregnant and his reply was " Well get your knickers off and I'll make sure you are". Bless him he was trying to cheer me up, didnt take him up on the offer but it made me laugh anyway.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ahhh hope it is just too early are you testing again tomorrow ..good luck hun x 
Cat x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

This site for its wonderful women who never fail to bring a smile to my face.

Not living in crimewatch street anymore ..

Being alive ..and having most of my faculties lol

Hoping that my dream of a baby will come true 
Cat


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

I am happy that tommorrow I go to the hospital for a Clomid monitoring scan.  Hopefully there wil be a nice little follicle there.  And then, because it is Thursday, there is a great programme on E4 - the Fonejacker - this makes me laugh so much and forget about my problems.  I havent laughed so loud in ages! And also I am happy cos I dont work Fridays anymore!!

Jane

x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

I smile everytime I log onto FF and see the support from my lovely friends     

I wouldnt have coped without you so thank you xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Oh! and also, DH having to explain to my 2 yr old nephew that men can wear pink shirts, it does not mean they are girls!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

My dh sending me some flowers and chocs to chear me up  ta interflora!!!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

smiling cos you lot make me smile  

i laugh cos you lot make me laugh  

ta chicks  

xxx


----------



## ccoombes (Jul 15, 2007)

because i love my DH
and   because i just got my hair done and its fab!!!!!


----------



## ccoombes (Jul 15, 2007)

really happy, my dad has just given me some money as he has been left some in a relatives will!  i cant believe it....    didnt realise he was in the will and out of the blue today he gave us a cheque,  thanks Mom and Dad xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Having the ability to bounce back when you think you have hit your lowest .. I feel a bit like a rubber ball lol.. and having such wonderful people to share this journey with along the way x

Cat x


----------



## sj79 (Sep 2, 2007)

Im going to be a god mum in 3 weeks!  

My neices and nephews are tops!!


----------



## ccoombes (Jul 15, 2007)

Im so happy, i got confirmation i passed my EYPS Gateway assessment!!! yeah!!!!      and i graduate from my degree on wednesday!!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Hun [fly]  [/fly]

Cat x


----------



## ccoombes (Jul 15, 2007)

thank you, im soooooooooooooooooooo excited, cap and gown here we come!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Congratulations Ccoombes, on passing .......


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sending my friends virtual flowers x
Cat x


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Receiving virtual flowers from my friends.
R
xx

(thanks Cat)


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

cat sending me lovely flowers


----------



## ccoombes (Jul 15, 2007)

the lovely flowers cat sent, thank you, means alot to me today


----------



## angelus (May 17, 2007)

You lot...you have me in stitches xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

Jo's rude pics  oooh my giddy aunt, got me all hot and flustered 
Poor dh thought it was Christmas already last night 
Lotsa love
Gayn
XX


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

glad to be of service!


----------



## Mrs Chaos (Feb 12, 2004)

jo_robinson01 said:


> glad to be of service!


Jo, he said he'll never moan about my being on here SO much ever again


----------



## bev82 (Oct 8, 2007)

TMI but...getting AF after so many months of waiting. 
Starting Clomid for the first time - feeling more excited and happy than I have in a long time!!!    & 

Love Bev XxX


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

this MUST be funny                                                 ^beware^                    

This was put on by my Niece !


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]glad you like the flowers jo                                  [/move]


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

hi cats neice!


----------



## sj79 (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey Bev, 

I finally got my AF too!! 

Start the clomid tomorrow - hoorah!!


----------



## ccoombes (Jul 15, 2007)

My wonderful DH who has been looking after me while i feel so crap on these drugs, bless him!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

he he   


this was from Clarice ..think she has got you lot sussed out !!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

you lot make me laff + smile you bunch of nutters  

 xxx


----------



## bev82 (Oct 8, 2007)

sj79 - it feels weird to really look forward to AF, doesn't it?!? 

It is very much pleasure/pain - on one hand I'm so excited to get it so that I can start treatment and on the other hand, it hurts loads and I get      

Bev XxX


----------



## sj79 (Sep 2, 2007)

hey bev, it sure does, and i tell you what - i forgot how bad the bl**1y pains were

Something to shout about...................................

Took my first clomid tablet today!! Fingers are now permenantly x'd!!


----------



## bev82 (Oct 8, 2007)

sj79 - keeping my fingers crossed for you too. Lots of             for you. 

Bev XxX


----------



## katylou (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey Bev and sj79 - few of us starting 1st clomid cycle this month. I took my last one yesterday. 
Come on eggs you can do it! 
[fly]Fingers crossed for all of us  [/fly] 

Kx


----------



## sj79 (Sep 2, 2007)

Katylou, ive my figers X'd for you 

Bev, how you doind on the clomid?! wishin and hopin we all get the xmas prezzy we are after!   

[fly]I'm going to see Take That tonight - i cant wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [/fly]


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

sj enjoy the concert  

smiling as one of the north easties ladies got to hold her wee boy for the 1st time today   born far to early he was but he is a little fighter + doing well  

smiling cos all the clomid chicks are nutters + i dont feel so abnormal now  

laugh at this lot all the time  

xxx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

cleg still being a bag lady! haha

my landlord has agreed that i can foster huskies so yay for me!!! would foster children but not sure i could let them go again.....   i would be like the old woman in the shoe with a million kids all playing together if i had a chance lol

huskies will keep me busy!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Thats good news hun x


----------



## bev82 (Oct 8, 2007)

sj79, how you doing on the clomid? I'm really up and down at the moment (although mostly   I'm afraid)

How was the concert? Also, did you get my PM? 

     to everyone

Bev XxX


----------



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

The love ladder game has made us both laugh  

We flew in a Hercules simulator last night!!!!!! Amazing. The most fun you can ever have without taking your clothes off!   

A lot of fun in which what would have otherwise been a bad week


----------



## Bibi (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm about starting clomid pill popping for the 2nd time tonight and as some of you are taking it too I thought I'd join in with you. I didnt have any side effects (my DH might disagree!) so I'm hoping this one's gonna be ok too. 

Felt sad yesterday as AF came (at least on day 29 which is a first for a while!). I'm feeling abit stronger again today and ready to fight again. 

Any chance of a smile/laugh is always gratefully received  

Bibi x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

bibi, come and join us clomid ladies on the chat thread

heres a link: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=120366.0

good luck for the clomid!


----------



## ccoombes (Jul 15, 2007)

ive got my christmas trees!!!!!    Just got to find the time in between the study to deocrate them!!!!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Have fun hunny x .. I seem to have intermittment fault on my line so no guarantee how long I can talk on here today.. 

Off out for dinner with my god-son and his family ..so should be good, I have my black sparkly christmas top on yay!

Cat x


----------



## ccoombes (Jul 15, 2007)

Something to smile about - seeing my DH in his tuxedo last night for my work ball, mmmmmmmmmmmmmm lovely!!!!


----------



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

V. excited as we are off to Germany tommorrow to go to the Christmas markets in Cologne. Spend spend spend!!!


----------



## sj79 (Sep 2, 2007)

My one and only follicle is now at 20!!! Yey!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chocolateellie (Dec 9, 2007)

I just had the most awesome birthday dinner with DH at a new restaurant and the fortune cookie at the end said, "An important event will change your life next week." Those fortune cookies sure do know how to make a 2ww'ed giddy!


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

chocolateellie


----------



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

*Im getting engaged*


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

ad78


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

angeldelight congrats xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

AF arriving early ..as was due on Christmas Day Yay!

Cat x


----------



## Mrs Dibbles (Aug 19, 2007)

Angeldelight.


----------



## ccoombes (Jul 15, 2007)

congratulations angeldelight, fab news


----------



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

aww thanku ladies.................i have something positive to think about for once 

im so so pleased, we've been together 5yrs this new yr and dp has said he wants to do it when we both feel ready obv and last week told me he feels ready and if he asked me would i say yes I SAID OF COURSE ONLY BEEN WAITING 5YRS  

hasnt actually proposed as yet but he said its within next few weeks as surprise & wants to do it properly BLESS HIM 

we all think its going to be new yrs eve on 5th yr anniversary of us getting together

IM SO EXCITED                      

CAN YOU ALL TELL ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? ?   

although ladies i have to tell you something funny MY NAMES GOING TO BE ............... *MRS NICHOLA NICHOLAS  *


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Hun xx


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Congratulations Mrs to be....


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Congrats a/d xx thats lovely for you xx


----------



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

thankyou so much


----------



## sj79 (Sep 2, 2007)

Many congrats angeldelight!! 

My soemthing to sm,ile about seems a bit br=oring now but ahd my CD21 bloood test results - and i did ovulate!!!!!!!!!!! Lets hope all the BMS has done the trick!!!


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

nichola nicholas - nice name     ( i know a david davidson!!!!!)

sj79 - good news hope bms worked for you


----------



## jes4 (Aug 18, 2007)

congratulations angeldelight            Fab new name too!!!!! 

and good luck sj for your 2ww       

jesXXX


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Sj ... Good luck hunny x


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

ah my dear dad has just asked me if i have lost weight he said i looked "slim!" (lol!) i dont actually think i have lost any weight but it made me smile


----------



## Miss_Moneypenny (May 6, 2007)

I have to start teaching sex education to my class of 10 year olds on Monday and am absolutely dreading it. The first lesson always begins with a brainstorm of all the slang words used (hopefully the c word won't be mentioned!) So I've been practising saying 'penis' and 'vagina' in the mirror with a straight face!  

Miss MP
XXXXXXXXXXX

PS: If only making babies was so text book eh?!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Just wanted to say that I did have something nice to think about this month - it was our 10th wedding anniversary! The day itself I was not feeling well but still we made a nice candlelit dinner and excahnged our pressies. But last weekend we had a big party at our place with lots of our friends and it was excellent fun, and a great way to celebrate how lucky we are in each other. 

Rivka x


----------



## MaryC (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I am thankful that I'm on CD26 and so far haven't had any nasty hot flushes yet, normally I'm tortured with them!

Mary


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Mary

Glad you ae feeling better this month. And lots of luck for this cycle   

Rivka x


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

If I have to face my ttc journey being over, I appreciate that Im already truly blessed.....

Miss mp  

Rivka, how lovley

Maryc good luck xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Fi good on you missus for being so strong through all that you have faced i admire all who make the decision to stop as it takes so much strength  

Miss MP how did it go ??  

Rivka congrats on 10 years hunny  

xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone for congrats!

Fi, I wish with all my heart that you will have your dreams fulfilled some way or another. You are such a positive person.

Rivka x


----------



## Miss_Moneypenny (May 6, 2007)

Well teaching sex education has gone well so far but had to laugh today. Whilst explaining that a woman releases one egg a month one boy put up his hand and asked whether more than one egg could be released. I told him that this is possible but extremely rare. He then said 'what if you bang into something and another egg is accidently released?!   If only this were the case eh?! I'd be banging into things all the time! 

Miss MP
XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

me too MP!!! thats so funny


----------



## missyb (Mar 19, 2007)

lol!! me too!!

i had a bit of a 'moment' last night!! we were watching QI (which dp loves) as the question was name a dinosaur begining with b and i said barney!! well i laughed so much i had tears streaming down my face!!!


amanda xx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

missyb _ Lol (sounds like something i would say!!!)  

MM - how cute we would all be black and blue if it worked like that!!!!


----------



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

My daughter turned 7 years old on tuesday 26th feb, im so so proud of her, she has help at school for mild special needs, mainly speech & language which caused her behavior to be bad as she couldnt communicate properly and make friends at school but the past few yrs she's done amazing well, she can now communicate properly and we understand her alot better now, she has lots of friends & everyone loves her, shes turned into a very popular little girl  

just wanted to share this with you ... hope you all dont mind but thought id post as it makes me smile and so proud of her


xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

welldone AD's DD  thats brilliant news hunny + so you should be proud 

xxx


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

Thats lovely AD bet you are thrilled   Bet your DD is really happy too
X


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

AD thanks for sharing that you must be so proud of her and yourself to raise such a lovely and popular little girl the hard work you have no doubt put in has paid off.  our niece who is 3 has speech and walking probs has been diagnosed with mild CP but she is such a happy pleaseant little girl everytime i see her she is smiling her mum says she has behavioural problems but hopefully when they get past the frustration she will come on too she has improved since starting at nursey

L xx


----------



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

hi

thankyou cleg and abby yes im very proud of her  

linlou- thankyou for the message too, its been hard work but it so so worth it
sorry to hear about ur niece, it must be so hard for them and fustrating, your right about calming down after as thats exactly how zoe's been, its like she's a total different girl now, when started nursery she was a nightmare during school, she couldnt talk properly therfore couldnt make friends and affected her behaviour which is understandable as its fustrating, although i have to say they supported her so much its just her teacher said needed more help and zoe needed more one 2 one and couldnt with such a large class so i pushed and pushed and since having one 2 one shes done so so well, it makes me shed a tear thinking about it  
Im so so proud of her, glad to here ur niece is improving, children with these problems need to much help and deserve the support, with the support and help it can help children so much,  hope she gets the help from school she deserves, you'll have to let me know how shes getting on  

xx
Nicky xx


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

i need to read my posts before posting them... just offered 30 Enid Blyton Boobs instead of  books!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Another classic from Jo    Bless ya


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

jo  

AD - its lovely to hear your daughters story she has been lucky to have you as her mum, will keep you posted about our niece nursery has helped and hopefully she will come on soon although i think they may need more support as a family and not just for the little girl, will be seeing her this weekend so will no doubt see a change in her. take care

L xx


----------



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

Linlou - thankyou babe, i dont talk much about my dd but thought id share it as it makes me so proud and happy, def keep me posted it will be nice to hear how she gets on, yes its true as regards to the family needing support aswel as your niece as i found this and found a place that helps parents/family/ children with special needs called parent partnership and they gave me so much support also made sure the school was doing everything they possibily could, they came to all of dd's school reviews, she was on school action plus but has been dropped down to school action now (needing less help) due to how well she's doing  

wishing your niece and family all the best - take care 

Nicky xx


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

i think dp sister finds it hard sometimes but she needs to push for more help and things but i dont like to interfere, will keep you up to date all the best to you and your family too


L xx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

AD ..That's great news hunny and you are right to be proud of her  

     that your Niece can get the right help too Linlou  

and as for Jo ..   well you def belong on the Nutters thread   you might get people reply wanting 30 Enid Blyton Boobs hun   

Cat x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

the thing is... someone actually replied to it!     

 all round to those who just want them! 

i have a something to smile about: - i am going to be a foster mummy!


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Aww Jo thats fab news that you have decided to go for it. Im so happy and proud of you mrs.

I wish you all the best with this journey.


----------



## fayebo (Mar 4, 2008)

i am giggling about a email i have rec to our works information in-box from a young gent of 23 yrs of age, who has said he would like us to send him a £ 10000.00 cheque!!??!! cause footballers are on 50k a week and he would like a bit of cash for him to spend as he wishes...... hehehe cause he has had a hard life ( haven't we all pal)!!! , and if we cannot send that amount pls could he have £ 500.00 sent instead 

yeah we will just get a cheque wrote out straight away!! no probs!! hehehe


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

faye ha ha ha cheeky thing we should all be so lucky!!! doubt he knows what hard is but i do think the footballers get paid way too much and that they should be made to share a bit round to the less fortunate (myself included and maybe your chappy could get his 500 quid!!!!!!!!)


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

GOT A HUGE BIG SMILE I HAVE GOT 5 MIN TO GO AND THEN FINISHED WORK UNTIL NEXT TUES WOOOHOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fayebo (Mar 4, 2008)

yes way too much!! may see if i can get wayne rooney's email and ask him for a borrow!! hehe

have a nice little break off linlou17


----------



## DougalsTwin (Sep 18, 2007)

After 4 years of ttc, and one m/c last year, it's finally happened.

My fourth batch of clomid has worked.

     

I am completely in shock. Found out at the weekend that I'm going to be an auntie again as well.

My sister is due towards the end of September and I'm only just 5 weeks (November baby - potentially)

I'm trying not to get my hopes up, trying to stay rational and calm. I've got a long road ahead.
My consultant is sorting an 'early scan' for me in the next couple of weeks - that will be my first milestone. then the 12 weeks. I'm trying to take things one step at a time. 

DH is over the moon. My mum was sobbing hysterically down the phone when I told her (We're very close and i tell her everything)

I know I haven't been on for a bit, but I thought I'd let you know.

Sorry - gotta go - I'm at work

STILL GRINNING...


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Congratulations, I remember you from the clomid board, thats brilliant news    enjoy cloud nine xx


----------



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Dougalstwin

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

I too had a    2days ago on my 4th clomid cycle .... i did hear 3-4 cycle is the average to get preg on clomid   

Im too being arranged for a scan although not sure just been told it will be an early one  

So pleased to hear your news and thankyou for letting us know  - another clomid lady to the bfp list Cleg  

well done !!!  

CRAZY FI - where you been i missed talking to you?    hope ur ok    xxxxxxxxxxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Crazy Fi (Mar 19, 2007)

Congrats Nicky, thats great news ,   wow, its good to see the BFP's rolling in .... Im on the nutters board, since we got moved.... so pleased for you xx


----------



## max_8579 (Jan 8, 2007)

Congratulations on your bfps ladies.xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

WOW that is great news girls       I am so pleased for both of you, heres to 9 happy and healthy months for both of you        

Cat x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

dougals twin very very good news hunny + sending you lotsa congratulations hunny 

xxx


----------



## abbybella (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh congratulation douglastwin!!! Thats great  

So nice to see some of us girlies getting BFPs  lets hope the babydust preads around  

XX


----------



## angeldelight78 (Apr 3, 2007)

Its my daughter's 4th birthday tommorow bless her she's so excited


----------

